# Tags + IPTC in LR CC 1.0 + LR Mobile - Tag Multiple Photos in 1 Go in LR Mobile?



## Henrik Nerr (Oct 28, 2017)

Hi, I would like to ask your comments about tags (IPTC keywords) in Lightroom CC 1.0 for desktop (_not_ meaning LR Classic CC 7.0), in Lightroom CC iOS and in Lightroom CC Android:

1.      In Lightroom CC iOS and Lightroom CC Android, I can only manually assign tags to one photo at a time. Right? I cannot tag 10 similar photos in one go (as I could do with LR desktop versions). Right or wrong?

2.      Tags manually assigned in Lightroom CC 1.0 (desktop; _not_ Lightroom Classic CC 7.0) or manually assigned in Lightroom on iOS or Android will be written into exported files' IPTC metadata. Right or wrong?

3.      Automatically assigned tags (like "flower" on a flower photo) will never be written into the image metadata; also not when I export the image file. There will not be an IPTC tag "flower". Right or wrong?

4.      Manually assigned tags are not immediately stored in the image file, but …somewhere. When I visit the Lightroom CC 1.0 "Original" folder on my hard disk (_not_ meaning an LR CC 1.0 "folder" in the sense of "album containing sub-albums") and check the images in that hard disk folder without using Lightroom, I will not see the manually or automatically assigned tags from Lightroom. Right or wrong?

5.      Unlike in Lightroom Classic or Lightroom 6 etc., I cannot set Lightroom CC 1.0 or the mobile apps to store tags (and other metadata) right in the image file (or in a sidecar file next to the image). Right or wrong?

6.      From all that my conclusion would be that all my manually assigned metadata are in the hands of Adobe. Should I lose my connection to Adobe, I cannot retrieve metadata such as tags. Before leaving the Lightroom system for good, I'd need to properly export all my LR-edited image files. Right or wrong?

Thanks for your insights!


----------



## johnbeardy (Oct 28, 2017)

I don't think you have missed anything, Henrik. A couple of (related?) points:

2 - only upon export.That's because the originals are in the cloud
4 - the original folder consists of copies of your originals, as far as LRCC sees them

John


----------



## Henrik Nerr (Oct 28, 2017)

John, thanks.


----------

